

Attention: The social-web IPO window is now closed. - freefrancisco
http://gigaom.com/2012/07/27/attention-the-social-web-ipo-window-is-now-closed/

======
mtgx
Am I the only one who thinks this is a good thing? I was getting tired of all
the Silicon Valley "social" start-ups. Maybe new start-ups will focus on more
important and more valuable products and services.

~~~
Karunamon
> _more important and more valuable products and services_

Matter of opinion. Communicating and connecting with other people is pretty
damn important.

~~~
ruslan
That's right. But where are all those startups inventing alternatives to
smartphones/iPhones/iPads ? I need a gulp of fresh air in communication.

~~~
Karunamon
There's more to socializing than the hardware used to do so.. Heartily agreed
on the fresh air though - the last thing we need is another netw^H^H^H^H ad
platform

------
stcredzero
_> Is Facebook just a moderately successful ad platform?_

That's the direction it's going. I'm not sure that's all it could be.

------
jfb
Now?

------
vtry
Yammer is so lucky that Microsoft bought them.

